# 160th "Terrorizes" Washington Town



## Marauder06 (Jul 13, 2013)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/07/1...r-helicopters-that-mayor-says-terrorized-her/



> Army special operations helicopters on a training exercise buzzed around the small city of Port Angeles, Wash., late Thursday in an episode that the mayor says "terrorized my city."
> 
> An Army official apologized Friday for the unannounced training mission.
> 
> ...


----------



## Muppet (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, boo who. Cry babies. Cry me a river.

F.M.


----------



## AWP (Jul 13, 2013)

"Terrorized?" No, no, no.....unless the sound of a helicopter or dragonfly, or even a lawnmower causes you to piss you pants, you aren't "terrorized." Besides, you don't own your airspace, so suck it.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jul 13, 2013)

Those birds aren't that loud, especially not to signal an "invasion."


----------



## Brill (Jul 13, 2013)

I wonder if they're going to throw "them" into jail for 5 months.  Then again, it wasn't on facebook so probably not.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 13, 2013)

Very surprising if the DOD didn't coordinate this with local officials.  I'd bet money that "someone" in the city knew, but they never briefed the mayor.


----------



## dknob (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm with 0699.

More coordination should have been done. And less laziness and complacency on the cities part considering there is NO way they didn't know.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 15, 2013)

dknob said:


> I'm with 0699.
> 
> More coordination should have been done. And less laziness and complacency on the cities part considering there is NO way they didn't know.



meh...

It's Port Angeles. 'Nuff said.

LL


----------



## dknob (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't know much about the hippy communes in the Northwest


----------



## 0699 (Jul 15, 2013)

dknob said:


> I don't know much about the *hippy communes in the Northwest*


 
To much redundancy in that sentence.  Just say "Northwest"; the whole place in fested with hippies, so saying "hippy communes" isn't required...


----------



## AWP (Jul 15, 2013)

What's funny is that I can't find the NOTAM for this even though one went out.


----------



## Brill (Jul 15, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> What's funny is that I can't find the NOTAM for this even though one went out.



So how do you know a notice went out if you cannot find it?


----------



## AWP (Jul 15, 2013)

lindy said:


> So how do you know a notice went out if you cannot find it?


 

I should have caveated my statement, but I saw it mentioned on another website. So "supposedly went out" would be correct.

Part of the problem too is there are at least 3 places on the FAA website for NOTAMs, so that makes it a bit difficult to sort out. In the grand scheme of things it doesn't really matter, I was curious if I could find one related to the event, that's all.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry.....I might be to blame...




I was running around warning the Colonists the "BRITISH" were coming!!!!!!


:blkeye:


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 15, 2013)

Loved this part....

Army Col. H. Charles "Chuck" Hodges Jr., garrison commander at Lewis-McChord, told the newspaper that he had launched an investigation and was meeting with unit commanders at the base.

So the Bn Cdr gets to tell the O-6 to GFY in a nice mannor

or this

The helicopters were "training to work in urban environments," Norris told the AP, adding that the exercise involved landing at the small Port Angeles Coast Guard base. It's located across the city harbor from the downtown business area.

Guess the CG never lands helicopters on their base, and the cops don't use helicopters, and life flight doesn't exist.

Fucking losers, all of them.


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 16, 2013)

I wonder how much marijuana got flushed that night...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 16, 2013)

Confederate Son said:


> I wonder how much marijuana got flushed that night...



Triple like!

Tho you may be from probably the most geographically remotest part of the USA from Port Angeles, you, my friend... have pegged EXACTLY what happened up there.

LL


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 16, 2013)

Maybe some badass Rangers did some ass-kicking and the terrorized citizens were just sleeping quitely in there bed while rough men were being violent with bad men.

Or maybe it was a lacking ability for a city to answer their fucking phone when the Army called to say "hey bitches we be training in your neck of the woods".

Or maybe it was and alien battle and we missed out on all the action?

Fucking knew I should have broke out the intergalatic death ray... FUCK YOU GLEE!


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 16, 2013)

Dumb. We did some training in North Bend (closer to Seattle) and we've hovered above I-90 in a couple formation holds with a pretty good rotary package and there was no public reaction to blacked out helicopters.


----------



## Totentanz (Jul 16, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Sorry.....I might be to blame...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, that's one of my favorite pop-historical fallacies...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 16, 2013)

Just another hysterical citizen and/or reporter who decided to make a story where there was none.  Seems the reporter decided to pad their word count to boot!  

LL


----------



## x SF med (Jul 16, 2013)

Uh, oh.... we're invaded every day at our place and it interrupts our enjoyment of the lake....
A-10s, F18s, C17s, C5As, Blackhawks, little birds, c130s, and various less well known fighters, bombers, cargo and troop transports.... then there are the arty and small arms ranges....  can I sue the Government too?

(this is sarcastic, this is only sarcastic, friggin hippies in Port Angeles  would be the first ones to scream if we got invaded)


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 16, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Triple like!
> 
> Tho you may be from probably the most geographically remotest part of the USA from Port Angeles, you, my friend... have pegged EXACTLY what happened up there.
> 
> LL


 
I read the Hippy Handbook once..  When do I get my set of steak knives?


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 16, 2013)

Confederate Son said:


> I read the Hippy Handbook once..  When do I get my set of steak knives?



When you make them... :-"

LL


----------



## 0699 (Jul 16, 2013)

You know what's funny?

When we retired, we bought a home directly south of a semi-active military runway.  We have H-60s, V-22s, C-130s, and C-17s flying over us all the time, anywhere from 500-1500 feet.  But it never bothers me.  In fact, I get a semi-chubby knowing the boys are out there working and practicing.  Yes, I'm the geek that, if I'm in my yard working, waves to the helicopters when they fly over. :-"

I'm more worried about the day I don't hear them flying...


----------



## Grimfury160 (Jul 26, 2013)

And as I read this I listen to Johnny Cash with "(Ghost) Riders in the Sky"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!View attachment 8816


----------



## x SF med (Jul 28, 2013)

0699 said:


> You know what's funny?
> 
> When we retired, we bought a home directly south of a semi-active military runway.  We have H-60s, V-22s, C-130s, and C-17s flying over us all the time, anywhere from 500-1500 feet.  But it never bothers me.  In fact, I get a semi-chubby knowing the boys are out there working and practicing.  Yes, I'm the geek that, if I'm in my yard working, waves to the helicopters when they fly over. :-"
> 
> I'm more worried about the day I don't hear them flying...


 
You need to visit your outlaws...  and help me drink beer and bourbon after we go canoeing and drown a few worms...  then we can sear and char animal flesh on the deck and drink more beer...  bring your knives so I can sharpen them.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 28, 2013)

x SF med said:


> You need to visit your outlaws...  and help me drink beer and bourbon after we go canoeing and drown a few worms...  then we can sear and char animal flesh on the deck and drink more beer...  bring your knives so I can sharpen them.


 
All sounds goood except the "outlaw" part... :blkeye:

And the knives need sharpening.  Bad.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 28, 2013)

0699 said:


> All sounds goood except the "outlaw" part... :blkeye:
> 
> And the knives need sharpening.  Bad.


 
Mrs. 0699 can visit her family, you can get 'misdirected' in the airport and end up at outr place with a bad case of dehydration and retrograde amnesia that requires many bottles of Alaskan Amber and a few charred critters before you regain your memory about 3 hours before you have your scheduled return flight...  and as a bonus you blame it all on me thumping you on the head with your luggage at the airport and having to play medic, but all of my supplies are at the abode....

Think the plan would work?


----------



## Ravage (Jul 29, 2013)

Soooo I'm getting a ticket to Washington - cool


----------



## x SF med (Jul 29, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Soooo I'm getting a ticket to Washington - cool


 
Nobody invited you...  the invite was for 0699...  and Bruno, if they charter a plane to get that mutt out there...


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 29, 2013)

This week helicopters invaded Port Angeles...last week it was Whidbey Island trying to sue to the Navy for the noise created by the Growler jets.  http://seattletimes.com/html/localnews/2021451006_noiselawsuitxml.html


----------



## x SF med (Jul 29, 2013)

Viper1 said:


> This week helicopters invaded Port Angeles...last week it was Whidbey Island trying to sue to the Navy for the noise created by the Growler jets.  http://seattletimes.com/html/localnews/2021451006_noiselawsuitxml.html


 
The hippies here forget that the military creates a lot of the jobs in the area... until something like sequestration happens and the local businesses arounf JBLM and Bremerton and Everett suffer ... 

The planes have been taking off at Whidbey longer than those whining people have lived there...  That's the sound of freedom, beyotches...  move to north Korea if you don't like it... kim whatever it is this week will have you shot for complaining about the glorious military of Korea...  You chose to live next to an active military runway...  see that CHOSE...  that's been active since the 1940's...  wtf are you complaining about?


----------



## Ravage (Jul 29, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Nobody invited you...  the invite was for 0699...  and Bruno, if they charter a plane to get that mutt out there...



 But...but....it's me were talking about here!


----------



## 0699 (Jul 29, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Nobody invited you...  the invite was for 0699...  and Bruno, if they charter a plane to get that mutt out there...


 
Bruno?  Fly?  We'd have to charter a plane, as there's no way he'd last in the hold on a commercial flight.  He'd either kill himself or crash the plane.

(I don't know that I told you this...)

He broke out of the $300 shark cage this past winter.  He actually broke the weld on two bars and bent them.  I can't bend them back using both hands.  He is effectively "uncrateable" now.  If we flew commercial, within 15 minutes, he'd be rampaging through the baggage compartment in the AC.  He'd probably eat his way up to the passenger compartment to get to his momma...


----------



## Brill (Jul 29, 2013)

Grimfury160 said:


> And as I read this I listen to Johnny Cash with "(Ghost) Riders in the Sky"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!View attachment 8816



Gives new meaning to "fly fishing". :-"


----------



## x SF med (Jul 29, 2013)

0699 said:


> Bruno?  Fly?  We'd have to charter a plane, as there's no way he'd last in the hold on a commercial flight.  He'd either kill himself or crash the plane.
> 
> (I don't know that I told you this...)
> 
> He broke out of the $300 shark cage this past winter.  He actually broke the weld on two bars and bent them.  I can't bend them back using both hands.  He is effectively "uncrateable" now.  If we flew commercial, within 15 minutes, he'd be rampaging through the baggage compartment in the AC.  He'd probably eat his way up to the passenger compartment to get to his momma...


 

I knew all that... I said you'd have to charter a plane, didn't I?   Wait let me check...  





> ... and Bruno, if they charter a plane to get that mutt out there...


  yup pretty sure that was me...  Friggin Marine Senior NCOs and their short attention spans...  hmmm...  wonder if Bruno could get through the skin of a C-130?:wall:


----------



## x SF med (Jul 29, 2013)

Ravage said:


> But...but....it's me were talking about here!


 
I've met Bruno...  he fetches whole trees...  can you do that and still bark at rabbits and act like a brainless tard that does very little other that eat and slobber?  I like Bruno.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 29, 2013)

x SF med said:


> ...*wonder if Bruno could get through the skin of a C-130*?


 
If his momma is on the other side?  Yes. 



x SF med said:


> I've met Bruno...  he fetches whole trees...  can you do that and still bark at rabbits and act like a brainless tard that does very little other that eat and slobber?  I like Bruno.


 
Don't forget the deer legs.  And the dresser drawer that he ate.  Yes, the entire drawer, minus the face plate.

And he likes RB... :-/


----------

